# Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX and EVO II CX



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX and EVO II CX? Any differences between the two.. i can't find online anyone.

Thanks


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I think there is no difference, although the packaging and or marketing may be slightly different.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

On the web people speak always about Open Corsa EVO CX... then when it is the moment to look for it a "II" version appears.... this make me so confused


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

teddyuk said:


> On the web people speak always about Open Corsa EVO CX... then when it is the moment to look for it a "II" version appears.... this make me so confused


The Open Corsa EVO CX is my tire of choice but as I have a stock of them I haven't taken too much notice of them in a while. But I did notice that my supply place - Ribble in the UK - was out of stock of most sizes recently (all they have is 650x20). So it made me wonder if the Open Corsa EVO CX was being superseded by a new model. Maybe the "II" version is it. They're not showing it yet.


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

My understanding is that the Open Corsa Evo CX was a 290 tpi tire and when Vittoria moved to a 320 tpi tire it became the Open Corsa CX II. Not sure if there were any other differences between models other than the change in tpi. Vittoria has recently come out with an Open Corsa CX III model. The 320 tpi casing remains the same but they changed the rubber compound to something they are calling Isogrip. Supposedly longer lasting and grippier than the compound used on the CX II. Also on the colored tires, they moved the colored area from the tread to the sidewall.

Don't know what year they changed from Open Corsa CX to Open Corsa CX II, but I do know that the Open Corsa CX III model was released in the last year or so. I don't have any experience with any of the tires so I can't comment on how the different models ride/perform.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Boltman76 said:


> My understanding is that the Open Corsa Evo CX was a 290 tpi tire and when Vittoria moved to a 320 tpi tire it became the Open Corsa CX II. Not sure if there were any other differences between models other than the change in tpi. Vittoria has recently come out with an Open Corsa CX III model. The 320 tpi casing remains the same but they changed the rubber compound to something they are calling Isogrip. Supposedly longer lasting and grippier than the compound used on the CX II. Also on the colored tires, they moved the colored area from the tread to the sidewall.
> 
> Don't know what year they changed from Open Corsa CX to Open Corsa CX II, but I do know that the Open Corsa CX III model was released in the last year or so. I don't have any experience with any of the tires so I can't comment on how the different models ride/perform.


I just took a look at my boxes of Open Corsa EVO CX. I've had them sine late 2012. In one place on the box is says *"Open Corsa EVO CX II"* (on the label end). Three other places on the box just say Open Corsa EVO CX. And they are 320tpi. The place where I got them - Ribble - does not mention II in their ad.

Vittoria Open Corsa EvoCX(320Tpi) Tyre, Vittoria, Vittoria TYRES ROAD/TRI/TRACK FOLDING


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a good example of what I mean. At Wiggle they still have all 3 models for sale.

Open Corsa CX: Wiggle | Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX Tyre 2008 | Road Race Tyres
Notice in the specs the 290 tpi

Open Corsa CX II: Wiggle | Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX Clincher Tyre | Road Race Tyres
320 tpi

Open Corsa CX III: Wiggle | Vittoria Corsa CX Open Clincher Road Tyre | Road Race Tyres
320 tpi and Isogrip

It seems to be very confusing since not every retailer uses the II or III designation. A lot of online retailers in the US seem to use the II vs III.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

It certainly is weird. 

I know with the Open Pave' they went from black/green/black to green/black/green when going from II to III.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

I was asking it at the begining because I ordered from planet-x the Evo CX. Let's see what I will receive


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

Any differences regarding puncture protection?


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

teddyuk said:


> Any differences regarding puncture protection?


I believe all of the 320 tpi Open Corsa CX tires have the same puncture protection belt, called PRB 2.0. So theoretically it should be the same.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

I received the tire today, and it is the same as the EVO II CX: 

Max PSI Ratings: 115/145
Weight: 210
Puncture Protection: PRB®
Threads Per Inch: 320

Paid £27.99 with free shipment (UK)!

Now I will compare it to the Michelin Pro 4 SC that I was using every single day as well as on long distances.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

So they ride great... But I had my first puncture after 21 miles (caused by a glass)!

I can't beleive it!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8gktayzm3v19739/Photo%2023-07-2013%2010%2015%2024.jpg


----------

